# Swan 2.1's, anyone have a chance to hear these beauties?



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I am planning on moving my NHT speakers down to the living room where they sound much much better so I can go with a dedicated 2-channel setup in the small den. These swans may be exactly what I am looking for. Also I've considered the Swan 6.1's and shortly after realized I couldn't part with that much money for a speaker, not while in college making $9.25/hr... Whats cool is that the drivers and their specs are available on parts express under "hi-vi", and with my rookie DIY experience this is comforting, to see the drivers up close and personal...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have heard so many good things about the Swans. They seem to get a lot of attention at AVS and also seem to be big bang for the buck.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks sonnie, as always you've been helpful


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nice looking speakers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

They also make some really cheap and really awesome computer speakers – can’t beat them for the price. Many of the user reviews compare them to speakers in the $1000 range! I added an e-bay’d M&K 8” sub to mine – the result is a fabulous audiophile-grade system for your computer for under $400.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Wayne, i've heard many great reviews of those speakers you mention. They're in another league compared to most multimedia computer speakers from a pure SQ standpoint.


----------



## dagjohnsen (Mar 9, 2011)

I have Swans F2.2 and they are very very good:T:T


----------



## rukawa11 (Mar 11, 2011)

dagjohnsen said:


> I have Swans F2.2 and they are very very good:T:T


haha those are $8k speakers you can't compare them to the speakers TS provided. Swan makes some beautiful speakers always wanted to know how the sq is for their floorstanders


----------



## kalenen (May 24, 2011)

I have had alot of Swan speakers and have been really happy with them. 
Overall great sq and amazing finish.

I can`t comment on the D2.1SE but i had the D2.1SE custom from theaudioinsider and that`s one amazing speaker, it`s really fun listening to music with them and rediscover your whole music collection.

BR
//Rickard


----------



## kalenen (May 24, 2011)

Hehe... Saw now that this is an old tread and you were asking of the 2.1 not the d2.1....

=)


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kalenen said:


> Hehe... Saw now that this is an old tread and you were asking of the 2.1 not the d2.1....
> 
> =)


It would still be nice, to hear reviews on the 2.1


----------



## kalenen (May 24, 2011)

Don`t now if the 2.1 is available anymore.
Mybe look into the new Diva 6.0 instead.

Don`t know thogh if anyone in the states have them.
I have ordered them from Swans but i won`t have them until septemper so i can`t help you with impressions yet.

Best Regards,
//Rickard


----------

